# Trigger question 92A1



## caulky (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey guys, New to the forum. Got a question about the trigger on a 92A1 I just picked up. The take up in single action is about a half inch or more. It's been a few years since I've had or fired a 92 model but I don't remember there being so much slack on these in single action? I could be wrong just doesn't seem right to me. If this is normal is there an aftermarket mod to reduce the take up ? If this is not normal what recommendations on a possible fix? The gun is used about a year old still like new condition fires fine just not real happy with the trigger in S/A the guy I got it from didn't fire very many rounds thru it but he did put a wilson combat steel trigger on it. Is it possible he screwed something up installing the new trigger ? everything looks fine. was going to post some pics to the show amount of slack in the trigger but I'm an outdoor cat not too tech savvy LOL sry hope I explained this correctly. Any help is greatly appreciated,Thanks


----------



## BigBird (Jun 16, 2013)

I just got a 92A1 two weeks ago. and went and looked at trigger take up its about half inch also.hope I helped you,tell you the truth the travel don't bother me at all.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

5/16 of an inch or 8mm take up in SA on my 1993 92G. I would think that all stock 92 series pistols should be the same. Never shot a 92A1 but I sure wouldn't mind owning one.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

There is always a little play on just about any DA/SA pistol in the SA mode, but the 92 is one of the nicer trigger systems. I've owned the 92, Sigs, CZ and they all have a little bit of play in the SA mode, but Beretta 92 is a really smooth shooting pistol.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is normal. There is a custom gun company on the Beretta Forum that can fix some of these issues. It costs several hundred dollars. Not worth it IMHO.

Install a factory D spring. Takes about 3lbs off the DA pull, and around .5 a pound off the SA pull. Best $6 trigger job you will ever get - and it is a factory spring and will cause no issues. I've owned probably 15-17 92 variants since the 1990s - I've put the D spring in all of them.


----------

